# Bo Heap virus problem or operating system?



## Dano50

:4-dontkno:4-dontknoHi all, i have been hit by the bo heap virus. my mcaffes (on demand) said it blocked it from causing a buffer over flow in internet explorer/iexplorer libraryA. i would get the same warning every time i turned on my computer.

i tryed using superspykiller home version now my computer is locked up and will only boot up in safe mode. 

my computer is a 2 year old e-machine model w 3410 3200+


----------



## Ben

Do you get any kind of error when you try to boot in normal mode?


----------



## Dano50

Ben said:


> Do you get any kind of error when you try to boot in normal mode?


When i boot up my comuter it is defaulting to safe mode. even when i hit f-8 and tell it to boot normally it still goes to safe mode.

also i canot add or delet and programs at all and cannot access the internet on the affected computer.
i acsses the 5 steps on my wfes computer and printed them out i cannot complete any with the affect unit in its present condition.

Thanks for the quik reply


----------



## Dano50

Dano50 said:


> When i boot up my comuter it is defaulting to safe mode. even when i hit f-8 and tell it to boot normally it still goes to safe mode.
> 
> also i canot add or delet and programs at all and cannot access the internet on the affected computer.
> i acsses the 5 steps on my wfes computer and printed them out i cannot complete any with the affect unit in its present condition.
> 
> Thanks for the quik reply


Operating System: Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Home (SP2)
CPU: AMD Athlon™ 64 3200+ Processor (2.2GHz, 512KB L2 cache, 1600MHz FSB)
Monitor: Includes eMachines® 15" LCD Flat Panel Monitor(E14T)
(15" Viewable, 0.297mm dot pitch)
Chipset: ATI RS480 chipset
Memory: 512MB DDR 400 (1 × 512MB) SDRAM (PC3200)
Expandable to 2GB
Hard Drive: 100GB HDD (7200rpm)
Optical Drive: DVD±RW 16x multiformat double layer drive
Media Reader: 8-in-1 digital media manager (Secure Digital™ (SD), Smart Media, Compact Flash, Micro Drive, Memory Stick®, Memory Stick PRO, Multimedia Card, USB 2.0)
Video: ATI Radeon® Xpress 200 (PCI-Express® )
128MB DDR shared video memory
Sound: AC '97 Audio, Dolby 5.1 (6-Channel)
Network: 10/100Mbps integrated Ethernet LAN
Modem: 56K ITU v.92-ready Fax/Modem
Peripherals: Standard multifunction keyboard, 2-button wheel mouse, amplified stereo speakers
Ports/Other: 7 USB 2.0 (4 in back, 2 in front, 1 in Media Reader), 1 VGA External Connector, 1 Serial, 1 Parallel, 2 PS/2, Audio-In & Out
Dimensions: 14.25"H x 7.25"W x 16"D
Weight: 22.5 lbs (PC only, no packaging)


----------



## Ben

Try downloading deckards system scanner, transfer it to the infected computer, run the tool, save the logfile and post it onto the forum using your wifes computer


----------



## Dano50

got it


----------



## Dano50

the scanner worked here is the results

Deckard's System Scanner v20070729.57
Run by Administrator on 2007-08-03 at 19:51:36
Computer is in Safe Mode.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-- HijackThis Clone ------------------------------------------------------------

Emulating logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2007-08-03 19:52:11
Platform: Windows XP Service Pack 2 (5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\dss(2).exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.google.com/ie
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://www.google.com/ie
R1 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.google.com/ie
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [ShowWnd] ShowWnd.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\tbmon.exe"
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\..\Run: [4 dog bin grim] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\second regs grim software\dart manager axis.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: (no name) - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: (no name) - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\network diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\network diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01111F00-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Installer) - http://supportsoft.adelphia.net/sdccommon/download/tgctlins.cab
O16 - DPF: {05CA9FB0-3E3E-4B36-BF41-0E3A5CAA8CD8} (Office Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=58813
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4eef-8da4-f99c7e0c9b92/LegitCheckControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://real.gamehouse.com/games/dinerdash2/DinerDash2.cab
O16 - DPF: {BFF1950D-B1B4-4AE8-B842-B2CCF06D9A1B} (Zylom Games Player) - http://www.gamehouse.com/games/delish/zylomplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F10C33E8-4EC0-4369-B365-730450CF5A09} (CPlayFirstDDTumsControl Object) - http://real.gamehouse.com/games/dinerdash/DinerDashTums.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: mctp - {d7b95390-b1c5-11d0-b111-0080c712fe82} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\aatp.dll (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: ms-itss - {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll
O18 - Protocol: mso-offdap - {3D9F03FA-7A94-11D3-BE81-0050048385D1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Components\10\OWC10.DLL
O18 - Protocol: mso-offdap11 - {32505114-5902-49B2-880A-1F7738E5A384} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Components\11\OWC11.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/xml - {807553E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE11\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSVCCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe /ServiceStart
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe"
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe"
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS


-- Files created between 2007-07-03 and 2007-08-03 -----------------------------

2007-08-02 19:45:51 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2007-08-01 21:15:32 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Adobe
2007-08-01 14:31:27 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-07-31 22:28:20 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-07-31 22:28:12 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2007-07-31 22:28:11 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-07-27 11:09:10 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\second regs grim software
2007-07-27 11:09:06 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Software rule flag owns
2007-07-27 11:08:52 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\CashPhoneMapi
2007-07-27 11:08:50 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\CashPhoneMapi
2007-07-27 11:08:24 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\3wPlayer
2007-07-26 21:38:12 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WildTangent
2007-07-26 21:37:41 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Dell Games
2007-07-19 21:19:43 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Escape From Paradise
2007-07-13 13:01:43 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Identities
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\WINDOWS
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d--h----- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Templates
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 dr------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 dr-h----- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\SendTo
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 dr-h----- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Recent
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d--h----- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\PrintHood
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d--h----- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\NetHood
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 dr------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d--h----- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 dr------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Favorites
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d--hs---- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 dr-h----- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\SampleView
2007-07-13 13:01:42 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\McAfee
2007-07-13 13:01:39 1048576 --ah----- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\NTUSER.DAT


-- Find3M Report ---------------------------------------------------------------

2007-08-02 16:56:52 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\iLuminaStarter
2007-08-02 12:06:45 2528 --a------ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\$_hpcst$.hpc
2007-07-31 22:27:23 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2007-07-29 18:32:24 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Creative
2007-07-16 13:35:15 2994 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat
2007-07-09 19:36:55 21840 --a-----t C:\WINDOWS\system32\SIntfNT.dll
2007-07-09 19:36:55 17212 --a-----t C:\WINDOWS\system32\SIntf32.dll
2007-07-09 19:36:55 12067 --a-----t C:\WINDOWS\system32\SIntf16.dll


-- Registry Dump ---------------------------------------------------------------

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CHotkey"="zHotkey.exe" [05/17/2004 09:30 PM C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe]
"ShowWnd"="ShowWnd.exe" [09/19/2003 12:09 PM C:\WINDOWS\ShowWnd.exe]
"AOL Spyware Protection"="C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe" []
"SunKistEM"="C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe" [11/15/2004 06:04 PM]
"@"="" []
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe" [07/09/2001 02:50 PM]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [05/19/2005 07:59 PM]
"ATIPTA"="C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe" [03/18/2005 12:05 AM]
"RemoteControl"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe" [11/02/2004 11:24 PM]
"Recguard"="%WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" []
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" [12/01/2004 07:54 PM C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE]
"ShStatEXE"="C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.exe" [09/22/2004 09:00 PM]
"McAfeeUpdaterUI"="C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" [08/06/2004 04:50 AM]
"Network Associates Error Reporting Service"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\tbmon.exe" [10/07/2003 10:48 AM]
"Adobe Photo Downloader"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe" []
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe" [03/14/2007 03:43 AM]
"Windows Defender"="C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [11/03/2006 07:20 PM]
"4 dog bin grim"="C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\second regs grim software\dart manager axis.exe" [08/01/2007 07:41 AM]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MSMSGS"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [10/13/2004 12:24 PM]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [08/04/2004 03:00 PM]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL [12/20/2006 01:55 PM 77824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon] 
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll 04/19/2007 01:41 PM 294912 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\D]
AutoRun\command- C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.EXE Shell32.DLL,ShellExec_RunDLL Info.exe folder.htt 480 480

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{2ff28851-c8be-11d9-aca4-806d6172696f}]
AutoRun\command- C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.EXE Shell32.DLL,ShellExec_RunDLL Info.exe folder.htt 480 480




-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2007-08-03 at 19:52:24 ---------


----------



## Ben

please post this log in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. Whn posting this log, also say that you have problems booting into normal mode

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

